
Lovely Hidden Paintings Adorned the Edges of Historic Books - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/lovely-hidden-paintings-adorned-the-edges-of-historic-books
======
sverige
I'm a little sad that making quality books has become something of a niche
art, like making fine furniture. Even what were considered journeyman bindings
from the late 19th century are much higher quality than what is put out today.

~~~
sbuttgereit
I don't have ANY basis for what I'm about to say, it's just speculation.

I bet that there's a certain constancy in the volume of higher end quality
books (with some growth given printing tech, etc.) and that it's the bottom
end that really has exploded since that side is the and more widely
accessible.

Naturally, that would give the appearance of decline, when really it's just
the more well to do that care that spend on such things... which would be the
same as it's always been.

------
hubridnoxx
If you think this is cool, read "The Man Who Loved Books Too Much"!

